# Why can't one pet service dogs?



## Jax's Mom

I'm pretty sure it has to do with it being a distraction but just wanted to get a greater understanding of what happens when the dog is pet or played with?


----------



## Zahnburg

Because they are working, how would you like somebody coming up and randomly petting and playing with your dog as you are tracking or heeling?


----------



## Jax's Mom

Technically I love when people are interested in my dogs and will talk for hours about them until the person politely walks away... But I see what you're saying


----------



## JKlatsky

I think it also has to do with the dog not seeking attention from strangers when they are working. I know Tag's brother who is a young dog in training as a SD has a strict no pet policy when he has his vest on. Even though he's a social dog, he won't be looking at people for pets, but rather focused on *his* person because that's where all his interaction will be coming from.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Have you ever tried to balance your check book or write a report with someone talking to you or tickling you? You can blocked out most regular noises such as cars driving by or people talking in the background but let someone call you by name or touch you and it becomes harder to concentrate. 

Now think of a dog trying to lead a person around objects on a sidewalk or gaging the height of overhanging objects, or a dog trying to monitor its owners condition, or a dog feeling its partner stumbling while walking and it may give you more of an idea.

Service dogs are not like a companion animal. When in public a SD is doing a much needed job and not there to entertain or make friends with the public. 

*Trained dogs are afterall dogs.* Allow them to chew on old shoes and they will chew on new ones, allow them to jump up on you while wearing your work clothes and they will try to do so while you are wearing your party clothes -- allow them to stop to be petted and loved on while killing time in the mall while waiting for a friend and they will think it is OK for the same while walking through a parking lot, crossing a street, or while the handler is trying to carry on with a life activity.

*People in the community are afterall people*. Allow them to pet your SD while you are not busy but killing time in the mall while waiting for a friend and that same public is going to think it is okay to distract or pet a SD in other circumstances or that other handlers should not object to them petting or talking to their SD.


----------



## AutismDogGirl

JKlatsky said:


> I think it also has to do with the dog not seeking attention from strangers when they are working. I know Tag's brother who is a young dog in training as a SD has a strict no pet policy when he has his vest on. Even though he's a social dog, he won't be looking at people for pets, but rather focused on *his* person because that's where all his interaction will be coming from.


this is actually very accurate. though some service dogs can be pet, not all but some


----------



## Lin




----------



## WarrantsWifey

Lin said:


> YouTube - Norwegian Association of the Blind: Don't Disturb the ones working


I freaking LOVE that video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I love that video!!!

There is one lady who comes into my work with a SD, not sure what he is needed for (don't feel comfortable asking) but she found out that I am "the dog person" in my place of employment (she's a regular customer) and has asked me a bunch of questions on dog nutrition and health.

She is always willing to "talk dog" with me and even offered me a pet. I of course accepted and was able to give him a nice stroke or two. 

We frequently have SDIT at out local mall (National Service Dogs for autism) and I always ensure to ignore the cutie-pa-tootie puppies walking by, it's so hard but I try not to even look at them when they are training. I don't want to ruin their concentration by catching their eye or something... lol.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Thanks Lin for the video -- I have misplaced my link but it shows what we try to tell people in a manner that is likely to be remembered.


----------



## Mrs.K

Lin said:


> YouTube - Norwegian Association of the Blind: Don't Disturb the ones working



AWESOME! :wub:


----------



## Chicagocanine

Oh I love that video! I am going to send it to my sister's husband. He has a guide dog and I bet he'd like it too (actually I'll send it to my sister so she can read him the subtitles, he usually can't make those out.)

A lot of the service dogs I know are very friendly and outgoing and would love to be petted by everyone they met, but they are trained to ignore people when they are working... If they were allowed to be petted besides it being a direct distraction itself from their job they may want to go up to people or be petted other times and thus get even more distracted. In general when they're not working they get plenty of petting and such. For example my BIL's guide dog, we pet him all the time when he's not in harness. A woman used to work with my mom who had a wonderful Golden Retriever service dog and when he was "off duty" I got to play with him and even take him outside for a romp with my Golden, who I brought to meet the woman once because her dog looked like the twin of my dog (when I was walking my Golden to meet her several people even mistook her for him.)


----------



## Lin

Chicagocanine said:


> A lot of the service dogs I know are very friendly and outgoing and would love to be petted by everyone they met, but they are trained to ignore people when they are working... If they were allowed to be petted besides it being a direct distraction itself from their job they may want to go up to people or be petted other times and thus get even more distracted.


Thats how Tessa is. I get very frustrated at times though because people still ask to pet her, and then give me dirty looks when I say "sorry, no, she's working." The "DO NOT PET, WORKING" badge does not mean "ask and then pet me" if I wanted that, I'd have gotten a badge that said it. And then there are the people who will ask to pet, and then when I say no start talking to her or staring at her which breaks her concentration and lately she's started whining softly when they do it. She knows she can't greet them, so I think she's trying to express her own frustration at the situation.


----------



## sagelfn

Great video!! They need to air something like that here


----------



## CarrieJ

Definitely!

Side note, I live down the street from a Blind Center. One day I was walking Alice and the bus pulled up and out popped a Lab, guiding his owner. That was a nice learning experience for Alice. That those stinky rectangles that suck people off the street spit out dogs!

We were just at the stop when it happened.


----------



## Lin

Jax's Mom said:


> Technically I love when people are interested in my dogs and will talk for hours about them until the person politely walks away... But I see what you're saying


There's a big difference between going on an outing with your dog and talking to people that are interested, and working a full day (quite possibly while suffering from chronic pain) then doing chores at home but realize you have NO food at your house and just want to eat and then crash but have to run to the grocery store only to get accosted by strangers who want to pet your service dog.


----------



## KZoppa

i was always taught that its a courtesy to not mess with a service dog even if they do have the ask to pet me badge. I dont appreciate when i'm interrupted trying to run my errands and get a task done. I cant even begin to imagine how much more annoying it would be to be out running errands and constantly be stopped by people asking to pet your service dog who is there to HELP you with every day tasks. We saw a GSD service dog who belonged to a marine at the ID center last week. Gorgeous dog. absolutely gorgeous. My daughter got all excited and said to look at the doggie. Whenever we see a service dog, naturally kids will notice. I always tell them regardless of whether the dog is wearing the pet me badge or not that the doggie is working and they shouldnt be messed with. the marine heard me say that and literally told me thank you. He appreciated hearing me tell my kids we dont mess with service dogs. Its a courtesy. You never know if that person has a condition that requires the full attention of the dog. The dog holds that persons life in their paws more often than not and breaking that dogs concentration while they're working could be a big problem. I dont know about you but i dont want to be the reason that person doesnt get to a safe place in time for a seizure because the dogs concentration and focus was broken for even a minute.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Lin said:


> Thats how Tessa is. I get very frustrated at times though because people still ask to pet her, and then give me dirty looks when I say "sorry, no, she's working." The "DO NOT PET, WORKING" badge does not mean "ask and then pet me" if I wanted that, I'd have gotten a badge that said it.


Yeah my BIL's guide dog has a large sign on the handle of his harness that says in BIG letters DO NOT PET ME I AM WORKING (here's a photo of it) and yet people still try to pet him. He's told me people will read it OUT LOUD and then try to pet the dog!


It's funny though because I have had the opposite happen with my pet (not service) dog. When I'm walking Bianca or going to events/walkathons I often put a backpack on her so she can carry stuff, and I've overheard multiple people commenting to each other "don't pet that dog, it's a working (or service) dog!" even though she's not one and she's not wearing patches or a vest/harness, usually just her small pink camo and red Outward Hound backpack.  A woman even pulled over in her car to ask if Bianca was a service dog recently (not sure what the point was, if I said yes was she going to park the car and get out to talk to us or something??)
I once tried adding a patch that says "Please Ask to Pet Me I'm Friendly" because I thought that would clear it up a bit and also maybe help people to see that she's friendly and not be scared of her; but I got the same comments still so I removed it. I'm thinking maybe because it said "please ask"? If people were close by and I overhear them I tell them "she's not a service dog, and you can pet her if you want". 
I guess in a way it's a little better than when people assume she's aggressive/mean or tell their kids "don't go near that dog, it will bite you!"  I thought of switching to one that just says "Pet Me - I'm Friendly" to get the message across better but I'm worried it would encourage people to pet without asking first. :crazy:
I wonder what would happen if I walked around with Bianca, and my BIL with his guide dog... Would people try to pet both dogs? Would they tell each other to stay away from Bianca because she's a big mean Shepherd and try to pet the cute Lab? Hmmm.
Of course, we've gone on family outings together but usually if Bianca is along it's for cookouts and things like that so there aren't a lot of people nearby.


----------



## Zeusismydog

When Zeus was alive and working people always tried to pet him, distract him, or give him commands when he was working. He was mobility assist (and medical alert) and one day I was leaning on him and someone thought it would be funny to tell him to lay down. He did and I fell on him. The thing was I allowed him to be petted when he was laying down. I never dreamed someone would tell him to lay down when he was working. I learned my lesson. and there are only 2 exceptions to who gets to pet Loki when he is working. 

I do let very young or the very old when they ask. I will also let folks that are mentally challenged if they ask. This doesn't happen very often so I am willing to unbend my hardfast rule for them. Everyone else get the "Thank you for asking but he is working, please don't pet him" 

Loki is not as nearly as social as Zeus was (which I asked for when I got him as a puppy). He needs to focus on me. He is also a medical alert so he needs to be aware how I am doing. The more attention he pays me the longer lead time I have to stop an attack from coming on. I loved the video!! 

I can't go into a store without being stopped 10 x's or more and asked if they can pet him. Truthfully it gets old, but I do try and be polite to everyone. I can never do a "run in, run out". Sometimes I want to scream "CANT YOU READ???? HIS VEST SAYS "PLEASE DON"T PET ME" <sigh> but I usually keep my cool. I also remind myself that I wouldn't be able to do any outings without him so I count myself lucky. 

I think the video says it all. Just because it is not obvious what the dog is doing doesn't mean he is not working. ROFL I would have loved to have in the video a police officer trying to arrest someone and someone trying to pet him


----------



## Lin

Zeusismydog said:


> When Zeus was alive and working people always tried to pet him, distract him, or give him commands when he was working. He was mobility assist (and medical alert) and one day I was leaning on him and someone thought it would be funny to tell him to lay down. He did and I fell on him.


Holy crap! What did the person say after? What did you say? I would be livid!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Ah... I love that video!
The reason I asked is because we have a blind client with a guide dog. I secretly creep her file so I know the next time she's coming in and I can _conveniently_ be available to help her with her affairs. She's actually a very interesting and inspiring lady and we have great conversations and I get to watch her dog work on top of that, so I love when she comes in (we have other clients that I'll actually take vacation days based on when they're coming in!).
I've dropped several hints that I'm a dog lover, just short of "_for the love of god and all that is holy, why can't I just pet your dog?!?!_"  ...because I think I'm expected to be professional, I haven't asked her anything directly relating to her dog (maybe she's waiting for me to make the first move? LOL)
I absolutely love her character and that she brings no attention to her disability and the type of questions she asks are always to help her help herself... If that makes any sense...


----------



## Xeph

> and then when I say no start talking to her or staring at her which breaks her concentration


This ticks me off to NO END! And then I say "Please don't talk to him, he's working." And people look at ME like I'M the jerk!

However, sometimes I run across people that do know something about service dogs.

We were in Walmart a couple weeks ago, and while waiting in the check out line, there were three people behind us (together), two women and a man, and the man was talking about Strauss and tried talking to him, while the ladies were talking (politely) about service dogs amongst themselves. When he tried talking to Strauss (who was in a down), they said "Don't you be botherin' that dog! He's working!"

I did, indeed, thank both the ladies


----------



## AutismDogGirl

Lin said:


> YouTube - Norwegian Association of the Blind: Don't Disturb the ones working


Lin I LOVE this video it made me laugh so hard! Basic rule for service dogs dont bother them and 
don't pet them dont ask if you are allowed to pet them the handler will offer it to you! If they don't look smile move on unless you desire to interact with the person


----------



## BlackthornGSD

A friend of mine wrote a really good blog post about this topic: 

The Manor of Mixed Blessings Service Dog Etiquette for Dog Lovers

Her dog Sid is one of my puppies from last summer.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Zeusismydog said:


> ... and one day I was leaning on him and someone thought it would be funny to tell him to lay down. He did and I fell on him. ...


Here in FL and several other states *you can bring criminal charges* against someone for that. FL Statute is severe on such. Interference is a misdemeanor of the second degree -- $500. If your dog had been injured when you fell on him it would have been a misdemeanor of the first degree -- $1,000, plus any vet bills, plus any costs incurred by you with any loss of service by your dog which includes hiring someone to take you places or any lost wages if you are unable to go to work. 

Some people may think it is funny until they are faced with jail time and/or a fine.


----------



## Lin

I just don't understand how thats funny. When I was in junior high a kid tried to trip me off my crutches thinking it would be funny, when I caught my balance and used the crutch to whack him in the shin he didn't think it was so funny any more.


----------



## GSD_Xander

That is a great video!


----------



## ILGHAUS

> when I caught my balance and used the crutch to whack him in the shin


Awww, too bad you didn't have a better aim.


----------



## Lin

hahahaha. It was easy to get him in the shin, he hooked his foot around the crutch to pull it out from under me, so I just pulled it back far enough to swing it back into him.


----------



## Zeusismydog

It happened so fast when Zeus laid down. I had a moment of "oh NO" and then I was on top of him. Thankfully he wasn't hurt but I got hurt. The guy was like "oh cool he obeyed me" Good thing I was down or I would have hurt him bad. I was dazed enough by the fall by the time I got my wits about me he was gone. I did change some of my commands to German commands so that the "general idiots" wouldn't try that again.


----------



## AutismDogGirl

Zeusismydog said:


> It happened so fast when Zeus laid down. I had a moment of "oh NO" and then I was on top of him. Thankfully he wasn't hurt but I got hurt. The guy was like "oh cool he obeyed me" Good thing I was down or I would have hurt him bad. I was dazed enough by the fall by the time I got my wits about me he was gone. I did change some of my commands to German commands so that the "general idiots" wouldn't try that again.


oh WOW what a JERK!!!!!!! wow im sorry that happened to ou he didn't evan appologize??????


----------



## Lin

Zeusismydog said:


> It happened so fast when Zeus laid down. I had a moment of "oh NO" and then I was on top of him. Thankfully he wasn't hurt but I got hurt. The guy was like "oh cool he obeyed me" Good thing I was down or I would have hurt him bad. I was dazed enough by the fall by the time I got my wits about me he was gone. I did change some of my commands to German commands so that the "general idiots" wouldn't try that again.


Now I'm even more glad I use mostly German with Emma! She will hopefully be my next service dog when Tessa retires, but she's still pretty early in training. I started out using platz instead of down for her because I got so pissed off at roommates ruining Logan's down by using it when they really meant any of 5 different commands! But there's another great reason to use it, as my SD is mobility assistance as well.


----------



## Zeusismydog

He didn't apologizes at all, just left me there on the floor.

I have also had an idiot try and walk away with Zeus when I was sitting and eating (and not paying attition to him). I heard his nails on the wooden floor and looked down and he wasn't there. I called him and he dragged the #&[email protected] all the way back to me. Oh my stars and gardens I was SO mad. I proceed to yell at her for at least 5 minutes. She said she wanted to take him home, so he wouldn't have to work. 

I have to be careful because sometimes (especially if I am sitting down) I loose the leash without noticing it until I get up. Loki won't go with anyone but Zeus would go with someone if they had his leash (and I was with in sight). There is no account for the total lack of concern some people have.


----------



## Lin

How fricken cow! What morons. I can't believe the one that tried to take him, if only she knew how much our dogs LOVE to work. I've said that when Tessa retires, I'm going to have to make sure I harness Emma in a different room because I know its going to break Tessa's heart... 

What kind of leash do you use? I use a convertible lead like this








When we're walking, I clip it for the big loop to go over my shoulder like a purse so I'm handsfree. I used to have the same problem of dropping the leash when sitting, and sometimes having to try and find it under a table later! So I started clipping the loop around my thigh when we're sitting like at a restaurant or movie theatre.


----------



## Zeusismydog

I use a flexi lead more often than not. My grip is not what it used to be and I rely more on voice commands than using the leash. To be honest it is "just a prop" so I am compliant with the leash law.


----------



## Lin

All the more reason to use the convertible lead IMO! Just loop it over your shoulder and you're handsfree, I don't like having to hold the leash or remember where it is. My left side is my weak/bad side and the one Tessa is on. I also have nerve damage worse in my left arm, so I don't like trying to mess with both the leash in my hand and the handle of her harness.

Here's an example








Though she's on my right side there, haha. But I haven't worked her on the right in years. When I'm using my crutch, its on the right so she stays on the left.


----------



## AutismDogGirl

Zeusismydog said:


> He didn't apologizes at all, just left me there on the floor.
> 
> I have also had an idiot try and walk away with Zeus when I was sitting and eating (and not paying attition to him). I heard his nails on the wooden floor and looked down and he wasn't there. I called him and he dragged the #&[email protected] all the way back to me. Oh my stars and gardens I was SO mad. I proceed to yell at her for at least 5 minutes. She said she wanted to take him home, so he wouldn't have to work.
> 
> I have to be careful because sometimes (especially if I am sitting down) I loose the leash without noticing it until I get up. Loki won't go with anyone but Zeus would go with someone if they had his leash (and I was with in sight). There is no account for the total lack of concern some people have.





THAT IS HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!! I would have had a SEVERE meltdown if someone tried to take my service dog!!!!!!!!!!! I am so sorry you have met SO MANY JERKS!!!!!!!! :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:I hope SHE apologized or at least slinked away ashamed and embarrassed!


----------



## KZoppa

Lin i have to say that is a great picture.


----------



## Zeusismydog

Lin, I will look into the leash. Ya, it seems like I attract people that don't think before they act. I don't have as many problems with Loki. I think because he is so much bigger and is so much more aloof than Zeus was. <sigh> I miss Zeus so much, he never knew a stranger and loved everyone. Loki is MY dog. He listens to me. Once in a while he will listen to a friend if they come over and he is off duty, but he looks at them like "you know I am doing you a favor, don't you?"


----------



## Lin

Emma only listens to me right now. A few weeks ago at training we were switching handlers, omg that was a disaster! I use the german commands instead of english, plus I adapt certain things we work on. For example I don't do automatic sits in heeling work, I want her to stay standing. So we swap handlers, and the first person is really having a hard time. My trainer comes over and lets them know I use German, and tells me to just tell the new person the german commands... But a few minutes later, we switch handlers again... Did it a few times, doing "move 2 dogs forward" and such, so it really wasn't possible for me to warn them all!!

And yesterday I went to the feed store with my foster dog, wanted to see how he would react because of his weak nerves and past abuse. My roommate came along and I had him walk Emma, so that if Chaos got insecure and scared there was a confident secure dog to look to... But Emma fought my roommate the whole time trying to get in to heel position next to me LOL


----------



## AbbyK9

> Side note, I live down the street from a Blind Center. One day I was walking Alice and the bus pulled up and out popped a Lab, guiding his owner. That was a nice learning experience for Alice. That those stinky rectangles that suck people off the street spit out dogs!


Love this description.


----------



## Jax's Mom

CarrieJ said:


> ...those stinky rectangles that suck people off the street spit out dogs!


Ah... If only there were such a rectangle...


----------



## Chicagocanine

Lin said:


> But Emma fought my roommate the whole time trying to get in to heel position next to me LOL


My Golden used to do that, if we were walking with another person holding her leash. I often would bring someone else along if I was going somewhere with both my dogs, so we could each hold one dog's leash (easier that way). 
I always let the other person hold Ginger's (Golden) leash because Pooch (terrier) was more of a handful and Ginger was well behaved/trained. The problem was Ginger would always try to move around in order to be walking at MY left side no matter who was holding her leash. 


Bianca was trained in German by her previous owner, but I ended up teaching her English because I kept forgetting which German word meant what and having to ask my dad "what does 'bleib' mean again?" (he used to teach German and English) or "how do you pronounce 'geh raus'?" She also wasn't responding that well to the German commands, so I wondered if maybe her previous owner did not pronounce the German words correctly anyway. So it was easier for me to just teach her English.


----------



## elly1210

A FB Page Please don't Pet Me
Thought this would be oK for this post 
Please Don't Pet Me | Facebook


----------



## ILGHAUS

> Thought this would be oK for this post


Well really it is a blog that just happens to have the topic under discussion in common with the name.  It is a SD blog site like others on Facebook or through other sources.


----------

